# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Kush është çelësi i suksesit në një lidhje?

## Doc_ERI

Jepni Mendimin Tuaj Ne Baze Te Eksperiencave Tuaja Personale...!

----------


## augusta b

> Jepni Mendimin Tuaj Ne Baze Te Eksperiencave Tuaja Personale...!


Besimi,besimi dhe prape besimi.....

----------


## kleo_al

Besimi i ndersjellte mes ciftit.Cdo gje qe te behet te ket miratimin e te dyve.Pa mashtrime dhe xhelozira te theksuara se ndonje e vogel tek tuk lejohet.

----------


## Clauss

komunikimi, sexi dhe qetesia.

----------


## ^AngeL^

mirekuptimi dhe respekti, po qe se jane keto te dya, vjen krijimi i besimit dhe te tjerat me radhe. sepse besimin tek nje person nuk e krijon dot qe ne fillimin e lidhjes.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

*Përmbajuni temës në postimet në vazhdim.*

----------


## no name

_Sinqeriteti dhe dashuria.._

----------


## bebushja

> Jepni Mendimin Tuaj Ne Baze Te Eksperiencave Tuaja Personale...!


Miremengjes Eri  
Jam e mendimit qe lenja e ecurise se saj te lire ,mos perdorimi i saj si pron nga te dy patrneret,pra e then ndryshe "mosmbyta e lirise se individit  ne nje lidhje"...

----------


## _Matrix_

sinqeriteti  esht unikal

----------


## SaS

mendoj besimi idete e perbashketa ne shumicen e rasteve qe jane pike takimi ne kete lidhje si edhe mbeshtetja e partereve qe i bejne njeri tjetrit !!!

----------


## Artson

*Konsesusi dhe pike.*

----------


## land

Thyerja e rutines here pas here,rutina e shkateron dashurine..........ky eshte çelesi.

----------


## Doc_ERI

augusta mendimet tuaja jan der diku kryesore dhe mendimi im personal esht qe ne nje cift duhet te ket mirekuptim pasi cdo gje e mir dhe e keqe mund te kalohen nese nje cift ka mirekuptim edhe nese ka gjera te renda ka zgjidhje gjithmon...

----------


## Doc_ERI

Billi ate gje pastaj e vendos tjeter kush esht nje force me e madhe qe quhet perendi dhe asaj nuk mund ti kundervihemi por sdo te thote qe dashuria do vdese ashtu....sepse ka pergjigje qe askush smund ti jape pervec krijuesit ton.

----------


## Michelle

> E more Billi djali dashuria e vertete nuk mer fund po te jet e till prandaj na lindin pyetjet e tjera ku calon cifti etj etj ...



Nuk jam dakort me ty fare Eri si nuk mer fund dashuria sapo e forte qofte. Dashuria ne fillim eshte e forte dhe vetem dicka shume e rende mund ta thyeje por duhet te dish kete qe dashuria eshte si cdo gje tjeter po sja bere ysmetin dhe po nuk u kujdese per te si ne fillim shkon drejt shkaterrimit.
Pamvaresisht se duhet kohe e gjate per tu shkaterruar por dije qe momentin qe mer fund ska me kthim prapa sa do qe te mundohen te dy palet.
Eshte pikerisht si kristali ( e paster e bukur mahnitese etj ...) por po u thye nuk ekziston me

----------


## Blue_sky

Shume dakord me ty billy. 


Afininitet intelektual dhe fizik, qellime te perbashketa ne jete, shume durim dhe nje doze te madhe dashurie e deshire per te qendruar me ate njeri.

----------


## Doc_ERI

Deshira esht kryesore per nje lidhje pa deshire ska as afrimitet as lumturi sepse dy persona qe nuk kan deshir te jen bashk smund te ket lidhje mes tyre vetem nese kan pelqim seksual !

----------


## rina_

Celsi i nje lidhje eshte BESIMI, mirkuptimi, respekti, dhe dashuria..

----------


## Vdekja

Dashuria ,toleranca ,mirekuptimi ,besimi ,respekti .....keto jan me kryesoret ,simbas meje .

----------


## artistja

Mirekuptimi ,sinqeriteti ,dashuria e bejne nje lidhje te forte.

----------

